# Sundown Sunday



## Trev (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sundown - 1/31 - 6-10pm*

Planning on heading up for the night shift tomorrow, any takers ?

Probably do a mix of bumps and jumps..


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

I got the morning shift covered.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll be there most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 30, 2010)

Should be there around 12

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

Working at 1:30. Rip NASTAR!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 30, 2010)

Merge?

Not sure when I'll be there, but it'll be the first time out on my Addicts.


----------



## Trev (Jan 31, 2010)

Night shift is looking iffy for me..   my day care duties have been extended an hour or two.. still considering coming up.. just a bit later..


----------

